# HP Photosmart C5280 Fatal Error



## Larfin_Man (Dec 24, 2007)

ok so my family got a HP Photosmart C5280 All-in-One and when i try to install the software it comes up with:









basically i did what the message said and went to the support section of the HP website and no help at all. then i googled "HP C5280 fatal error msi.scan" and no luck, i also tried shortening down the words in the search like "C5280 fatal error msi.scan" and "fatal error msi.scan" and no luck. so im hoping i can get some help from you guys.


----------



## Larfin_Man (Dec 24, 2007)

ok so i thought i found the solution at the HP support section by getting the Patch they said would fix the "Error 1714" problem so i got it and used it and got this:








but i tried the software installation after that and still no success, exact same error message.


----------



## Larfin_Man (Dec 24, 2007)

ok ok sorry to waste ur time seein as the problem was solved before u knew it exists haha but anyway i had to uninstall old HP software and then reinstall the printer software. i had to uninstall:
HP Image Zone
HP Photo
Imaging Software

SUCCESS! thanks for the help u were gonna provide!


----------

